# Allergies - would a short clip help ?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have allergies to Merlin, and they are aggravating. I was letting his hair grow, that's how I like a poodle. His hair is fairly long, more than 1 inch.

I never had a dog with long hair, so I never had the choice to keep it short to relieve my allergies. I am not sure the length of the hair would make a difference, and I don't want to scrap his looks for nothing.

Also, we have very harsh winters in eastern Canada and Merlin is a toy, so he needs some protection because he will be going outside all winter to do his business (a few minutes max at a time). This means I can't clip to the skin. What length would you recommend for good looks if possible ?

Has anyone had allergies to their poodle and found relief in keeping the hair shorter ?


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dechi, I am allergic to dogs overall -- had a wire haired fox terrier for 15 years and when I stripped her coat would get hives. I also have asthma. But it's very much under control with my poodles. By far, the most important thing for me is to keep them as clean as possible with bathing. 

Jupiter, my elderly mini, does not have a lot of hair, so even when it's longish it's easy to brush and comb. I wash him at home as needed and then the groomer every six or seven weeks.

Pericles is a different story. He has a fabulous thick coat. Last winter I kept it pretty long but now we are in North Carolina (were in New Jersey). But even with the house at 65 or so at night he's on his back with his stomach exposed...he's definitely young and warm blooded! He gets bathed at the groomer every three weeks, and I am thinking of getting his coat cut back far more than it was last winter. He doesn't need it, and it's far easier to keep clean.

They sleep on my bed (well, until they move off) and I put a sheet over the duvet and replace it with a clean one every three days or so. This helps too.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Usually the allergy is not to the hair, but to the dander and saliva. I can't see where on a non or low shedding dog keeping the hair short would make a difference. Of course I could be wrong, lol, I often am...hahah. There is actually shampoo you can buy and wipes that cut down the allergens. I have heard if used faithfully they really can help.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hum, Taylee had allergies, and the excess dander she produced would collect on her skin and cause yeast and bacterial infections, and the best thing I could for her would be to keep her shaved down every two weeks to release the dander.
So in your case, I am thinking let Merlin keep his hair, so the dander will stay on him.
Here is a crazy thought - nizoral shampoo is marvelous for dogs with dandruff - perhaps it would help for him to shed less dander/ allergens into the air even if he does not have dandruff that is visible to you?
Speaking of which - can anyone recommend a good air filter for the home? I am not allergic to dogs, but am allergic to dust, and what is being kicked up by a construction site across the street from me has had me in bad shape lately.
And those Amazon reviews are confusing - can't figure out if I need to spend 50 bucks, or four hundred on one!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hum, Taylee had allergies, and the excess dander she produced would collect on her skin and cause yeast and bacterial infections, and the best thing I could for her would be to keep her shaved down every two weeks to release the dander.
> So in your case, I am thinking let Merlin keep his hair, so the dander will stay on him.
> Here is a crazy thought - nizoral shampoo is marvelous for dogs with dandruff - perhaps it would help for him to shed less dander/ allergens into the air even if he does not have dandruff that is visible to you?
> Speaking of which - can anyone recommend a good air filter for the home? I am not allergic to dogs, but am allergic to dust, and what is being kicked up by a construction site across the street from me has had me in bad shape lately.
> And those Amazon reviews are confusing - can't figure out if I need to spend 50 bucks, or four hundred on one!


The rabbit air is what seriously allergic people use most. More expensive, but worth it, and also very silent. Check the different models.

I will get one myself when I go back to work.

The shampoo idea is worth looking into.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Usually the allergy is not to the hair, but to the dander and saliva. I can't see where on a non or low shedding dog keeping the hair short would make a difference. Of course I could be wrong, lol, I often am...hahah. There is actually shampoo you can buy and wipes that cut down the allergens. I have heard if used faithfully they really can help.


Never heard of those wipes and shampoo, I will have to research it, thanks !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

marialydia said:


> Dechi, I am allergic to dogs overall -- had a wire haired fox terrier for 15 years and when I stripped her coat would get hives. I also have asthma. But it's very much under control with my poodles. By far, the most important thing for me is to keep them as clean as possible with bathing.
> 
> Jupiter, my elderly mini, does not have a lot of hair, so even when it's longish it's easy to brush and comb. I wash him at home as needed and then the groomer every six or seven weeks.
> 
> ...


Merlin gives me asthma, makes me sneeze and makes my eyes itchy and watery. What is " very much under control " for you ? What do you find acceptable ?


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

I will send you a PM on my meds


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys, speaking of allergy meds, I want to tell you something, and you may think it is crazy, but if it helps someone, it is worth having a few of you think I am bonkers lol!
Like I said, I have been having a horrific time with allergies since they started that construction six months ago - really bad, like I buy tissues by the case, like I can't remember the last time that I was able to sleep without my mouth hanging open.
Tried every allergy med on the market, and the one that works best for me, maybe gives me a 30 percent reduction in my symptoms. Even combined with nose sprays and eye drops I have been miserable.
Well about a week ago, thinking of ways to help my cholesterol levels, I bought a big jug of olives, and decided that I am going to have a spoon full before every meal. They are supposed to be great for raising your HDL and can lower your LDL too. Well the first day I started the olives, I noticed that I was feeling a lot better allergy-wise, the second day I actually slept through the night with my mouth closed! The third day I decided to do some googling about olives because I was not sure if I Still needed to take fish oil with them, and what was the first thing that I saw - olives are known to be a natural antihistamine!
It is a week later, and I am still feeling good! I am now 36 hours without any allergy meds and I still feel better than I have in six months! I did have some symptoms in the morning (which is when they do the most digging at the construction site, but still not nearly as bad as I was having before olives and with meds.
So crazy as it sounds - try 3 doses of olives a day, what have you got to loose!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Great idea TP, but I hate olives, couldn't eat them if they were the last food on earth, ha ha ha !


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am severely allergic to dogs. Being with a shedding dog for too long will send me to the hos[ital.
I found no difference in keeping Zoe shorter. It is her saliva that usually sets me off. My allergies and asthma are really never controlled, some days are worse than others.
Adding Zoe to the house hasn't really exacerbated my condition since I never feel well. lol
I bathe her every 10 days which I think helps. In the summer when pollen sticks to her I bathe her more.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Never heard of those wipes and shampoo, I will have to research it, thanks !


I have tried them , do not see any difference. The shampoo smells horrible. called Allepert D

I also never sleep with Zoe in my bedroom to minimize allergens.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> I have tried them , do not see any difference. The shampoo smells horrible. called Allepert D
> 
> I also never sleep with Zoe in my bedroom to minimize allergens.


I see what you mean, cats will do this to me as well. I can't be near them for too long or my asthma becomes severe and uncontrollable.

Oh, I've tried Allerpet before, I even have the remains of an old bottle. It is very expensive and never made a difference.

Now I'm trying " positive thinking "... I woke up in the middle of the night with my eyes just so itchy, nose running and sneezing. I am trying to stay clear of the Claritin, so I kept telling myself that my eyes were fine and it actually worked ! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Great idea TP, but I hate olives, couldn't eat them if they were the last food on earth, ha ha ha !


Aww that's a shame, I happen to like them, and I need extra sodium, so it is a win-win-win for me.
Maybe you could cut them up and swallow them like a pill? I swear, if it does what it does for me, it would be worth the trouble. Maybe there is a food that you like that you could disguise the taste with? Seriously, I would eat the food that I hate most in the world for this kind of relief!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dechi said:


> I have allergies to Merlin, and they are aggravating. I was letting his hair grow, that's how I like a poodle. His hair is fairly long, more than 1 inch.
> 
> I never had a dog with long hair, so I never had the choice to keep it short to relieve my allergies. I am not sure the length of the hair would make a difference, and I don't want to scrap his looks for nothing.
> 
> ...


I don't think that the length of coat would make any difference. Except, that if his coat is short, it might be easier for you to bathe him frequently. I've found that regularly bathed, about once a week, is the best way to minimize my allergies to my dogs.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Aww that's a shame, I happen to like them, and I need extra sodium, so it is a win-win-win for me.
> Maybe you could cut them up and swallow them like a pill? I swear, if it does what it does for me, it would be worth the trouble. Maybe there is a food that you like that you could disguise the taste with? Seriously, I would eat the food that I hate most in the world for this kind of relief!


How many per day should I eat, and how many times ? I mean I hate them so much that if they cook in a meal, even if tou take them out, it tastes like it and I can't eat it.

But like you said, maybe I can force myself, depending on how many, and as long as I don't vomit...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I don't think that the length of coat would make any difference. Except, that if his coat is short, it might be easier for you to bathe him frequently. I've found that regularly bathed, about once a week, is the best way to minimize my allergies to my dogs.


It sure would help to bathe him, and also I wouldn't have to brush him as often. Brushing triggers allergies. I might just wait because I am going to my mom's for Christmas and she's never seen him. I want him to be his gorgeous fluffy self...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> How many per day should I eat, and how many times ? I mean I hate them so much that if they cook in a meal, even if tou take them out, it tastes like it and I can't eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> But like you said, maybe I can force myself, depending on how many, and as long as I don't vomit...



I have been eating about a tablespoon of kalamatta (sp?) olives 3-4 times a day. I don't really know what the "prescription" would be, I just fell into this accidentally, so who knows, less could work? Also, if you have to watch your sodium, I think only plain old canned olives would work (lucky for me I need to push sodium, so this is a double bonus for me).
And since you hate them, it might be worth trying a spoon full of olive oil? Maybe even google and see if someone has put them into pill form? When I finally read about it, it said that olives have been used in homeopathic remedies for allergies for a long time, so perhaps somebody has manufactured a supplement that includes them. I can't promise you that anything but eating actual olives would work, I can only tell you what is working for me - and that it sure isn't a placebo effect, because I did not even know that they were supposed to help block histamines until after I had experienced a dramatic improvement!
Personally if I were you, I would just force myself to eat the olives for a couple of days - the change was that fast. If it does not work for you, then you can forget about it. But if it does work, then you can experiment with different forms or different amounts. Honestly, I would swallow poodle poop three times a day for how much better I am now feeling!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I have been eating about a tablespoon of kalamatta (sp?) olives 3-4 times a day. I don't really know what the "prescription" would be, I just fell into this accidentally, so who knows, less could work? Also, if you have to watch your sodium, I think only plain old canned olives would work (lucky for me I need to push sodium, so this is a double bonus for me).
> And since you hate them, it might be worth trying a spoon full of olive oil? Maybe even google and see if someone has put them into pill form? When I finally read about it, it said that olives have been used in homeopathic remedies for allergies for a long time, so perhaps somebody has manufactured a supplement that includes them. I can't promise you that anything but eating actual olives would work, I can only tell you what is working for me - and that it sure isn't a placebo effect, because I did not even know that they were supposed to help block histamines until after I had experienced a dramatic improvement!
> Personally if I were you, I would just force myself to eat the olives for a couple of days - the change was that fast. If it does not work for you, then you can forget about it. But if it does work, then you can experiment with different forms or different amounts. Honestly, I would swallow poodle poop three times a day for how much better I am now feeling!


I won't go for poodle poop, lol ! But I had 2 olives a few minutes ago and it wasn't that bad, just very salty. I don't eat salt a lot so it's probably okay. I'll go buy some more tomorrow and try eating half a dozen a day for a trial. I knwo they have it in supplements, I have to go buy some multi-vitamins monday so I'll ask then.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The plain old canned black olives would have a lot less salt, but I don't know if the way that they are cured impacts their antihistamine ability or not. 
My advice would to be to take a day or two and have a big heaping tablespoon of kalamata olives 3-4 times a day like I am doing and see if it works. If it does, then see how much less or what other variations will work for you. Believe me, if it works as well for you as it does for me, you will find a way to get in the necessary dose, it is so worth it!
Plus, as a bonus, they are chocked full of antioxidants and good fats!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The plain old canned black olives would have a lot less salt, but I don't know if the way that they are cured impacts their antihistamine ability or not.
> My advice would to be to take a day or two and have a big heaping tablespoon of kalamata olives 3-4 times a day like I am doing and see if it works. If it does, then see how much less or what other variations will work for you. Believe me, if it works as well for you as it does for me, you will find a way to get in the necessary dose, it is so worth it!
> Plus, as a bonus, they are chocked full of antioxidants and good fats!


Do they have some witout pits ? I find that annoying !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh yes, it is easy to find pitted olives. The ones I got off Amazon don't have any pits - buy some in the supermarket and see if they help. If you are going to use them lantern, let me know and I will link you up to the big jug I bought!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you see why I love hanging out here? I learn something new every day! 

I've been craving olives and eating them as a snack. I was wondering how I have been getting by without taking my antihistamines. 

Yeah, I'm allergic to dogs, too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess we should all be earing more olives ! Maybe I'll even start liking them, who knows...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Do you see why I love hanging out here? I learn something new every day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow seriously? I am thrilled to hear that it was not just me! 
I felt kind of silly even bringing this up, now I am so happy that I did!
All allergy suffers head to Amazon, and order your four pound jugs of olives!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I guess we should all be earing more olives ! Maybe I'll even start liking them, who knows...



I can't wait to hear that it works for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I guess we should all be earing more olives ! Maybe I'll even start liking them, who knows...



And there are a LOT of different kinds of olives - you may find one that you actually like!


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

This is rather interesting. I have worst allergies than my husband, but he has been having a heck of a fall and besides one odd sinus infection I have not been having many issues. I am pregnant and my cravings have been with olives. I eat lots of them for a few weeks at a time then go awhile without before starting up eating them all the time again. (Double bonus has been the salt for me too since I have been struggling with low BP off and on) I can not say for sure than my stuffy nose has been when not craving olives, but I do know my last sinus infection was while not eating olives. I am going to enjoy playing with this idea to see if it works for me!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I bought some green pitted olives at the supermaket tonight. I think they are stuffed but it's the only green pitted ones there was.

I haven't tasted the yet.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Spunky said:


> This is rather interesting. I have worst allergies than my husband, but he has been having a heck of a fall and besides one odd sinus infection I have not been having many issues. I am pregnant and my cravings have been with olives. I eat lots of them for a few weeks at a time then go awhile without before starting up eating them all the time again. (Double bonus has been the salt for me too since I have been struggling with low BP off and on) I can not say for sure than my stuffy nose has been when not craving olives, but I do know my last sinus infection was while not eating olives. I am going to enjoy playing with this idea to see if it works for me!



Oh, nice to meet someone else who has trouble keeping their BP up - I thought I might just be the only one one the planet!
Please let us know how your olive trial goes!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I bought some green pitted olives at the supermaket tonight. I think they are stuffed but it's the only green pitted ones there was.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tasted the yet.



Why do I think that you are never going to eat enough of them to even give it a chance to work?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Why do I think that you are never going to eat enough of them to even give it a chance to work?


Because you know I hate them... I had 2 again tonight, so I am being persistent. I didn't take any claritin today or yesterday, and I had no allergies during the night, and it wasn't as bad today. Some sneezing a bit, but no burning eyes. And I even brushed Merlin and only sneezed once.

I didn't try the new olives because I still have some left in the fridge. I was making provisions.

So you see, I am trying !


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Dechi, I dare you to keep a log of the olives you eat and the results you see. It would be interesting to see just how well it works, if it does. 

Huh, sounds just like something a lab tech would ay, doesn't it? lol


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Dechi said:


> I see what you mean, cats will do this to me as well. I can't be near them for too long or my asthma becomes severe and uncontrollable.
> 
> Oh, I've tried Allerpet before, I even have the remains of an old bottle. It is very expensive and never made a difference.
> 
> Now I'm trying " positive thinking "... I woke up in the middle of the night with my eyes just so itchy, nose running and sneezing. I am trying to stay clear of the Claritin, so I kept telling myself that my eyes were fine and it actually worked ! We'll see how it goes.


tO ME Claritin is like popping candy. If that helps why not use it every day? I take Allegra and Zyrtec.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> Dechi, I dare you to keep a log of the olives you eat and the results you see. It would be interesting to see just how well it works, if it does.
> 
> Huh, sounds just like something a lab tech would ay, doesn't it? lol


I will keep track for sure and let you know ! I don't know if it's going to be a real log, thoug, lol !

Still having mild symptoms, so I am increasing to 3 olives today, once per day.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I have no problem with olives and would eat them by the pound to help. Tried some extra since reading.
I think it depends on how severe your allergies are.,only drugs help me.I take Allegra every day and some days are better than others. 
So many triggers in environment contribute to allergies that I could never ever figure out what sets them off on any given day.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> tO ME Claritin is like popping candy. If that helps why not use it every day? I take Allegra and Zyrtec.


I have intolerance to a lot of medications, and they may have severe side effects, even in very small doses. I like to avoid meds as much as I can, so that when it is really necessary, I might have more chances to tolerate them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I have intolerance to a lot of medications, and they may have severe side effects, even in very small doses. I like to avoid meds as much as I can, so that when it is really necessary, I might have more chances to tolerate them.



I tried every single one on the market - they did nothing, or did nothing and made me sleep for 20 hours straight.
The only one that helps a little without knocking me out is Semprex-D which is still prescription, costs me $4.00 a pill after insurance, and only lasts for 4-5 hours, so this olive thing is a miracle for me!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I will keep track for sure and let you know ! I don't know if it's going to be a real log, thoug, lol !
> 
> 
> 
> Still having mild symptoms, so I am increasing to 3 olives today, once per day.



I have to tell you, your approach makes no sense to me. You could spend months torturing yourself with olives before you even know if they will help!
My way, take a heaping tablespoon full 3-4 times a day, you will know immediately if they work, and THEN, you can experiment with how few olives it will take to give you the same effect. If you do that for one day and it does not help you, then you can forget about the olives that you hate. But if it does work, then you re going to have a much stronger motivation to find some olives that you can handle on a daily basis!
Other then the fact that you don't like them, it isn't like olives are a toxic substance that you want to take the least amount possible of you know!
And as a side note, we really don't know if green olives would work, and just based upon the basic principle that the darker the fruit, the greater amount of nutrients and antioxidants it usually contains, I would do the experimenting with black olives for the most amount of whatever is in them that has an antihistamine effect!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

On the air filter, I have an earlier model of this one, and love it to pieces. It really helped when I went through some bad asthma times:
Amazon.com - Honeywell Long-Life Pure HEPA QuietCare Air Purifier, 17000-S - Hepa Filter Air Purifiers

Honeywell 17000 - a classic, imho

If anyone is interested in an alternative med approach, years ago I discovered a company called Bioallers in the health food store. They make liquid (and tablet, but I prefer the liquid) allergy products that work in a similar sense to allergy shots. They expose the body to tiny amounts of various allergens and also have an ingredient that seems to offset the effects. It's hard to describe, but I found they built up my system over a period of a few weeks. They have an animal formula that worked very well for me.

Love the olive approach and will add more to my diet just in case. Thank you TP for sharing your discovery .


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I have to tell you, your approach makes no sense to me. You could spend months torturing yourself with olives before you even know if they will help!
> My way, take a heaping tablespoon full 3-4 times a day, you will know immediately if they work, and THEN, you can experiment with how few olives it will take to give you the same effect. If you do that for one day and it does not help you, then you can forget about the olives that you hate. But if it does work, then you re going to have a much stronger motivation to find some olives that you can handle on a daily basis!
> Other then the fact that you don't like them, it isn't like olives are a toxic substance that you want to take the least amount possible of you know!
> And as a side note, we really don't know if green olives would work, and just based upon the basic principle that the darker the fruit, the greater amount of nutrients and antioxidants it usually contains, I would do the experimenting with black olives for the most amount of whatever is in them that has an antihistamine effect!


It makes more sense to me to increase slowly and taking them once a day. When I go back to work, there's no way I am going to bring olives and eat them at my desk... So eating them at night, at supper time, is acceptable.

Since I already see results with two olives, I'm going to increase slowly. And if they don't work, I will try the pills next. So all possibilities will have been covered.

Have you checked the rabbit air for air purifier?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't forget that when they are on quality food such as raw with added fish oils and supplements, the skin is healthy and doesn't produce dandruff. I I've helped many a cat owner by doing this

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kglad (May 10, 2014)

We have an Austin PetMate air purifier. Love love love it. It was over $400, but works great. I bought it years ago through allergybuyersclub.com and I'd buy another one in a heartbeat. The active charcoal really cuts down on any pet odors that might stick in the filters to give the output air a "doggy" smell.

I feel bad for my husband- he's allergic to cats and dogs and we have both-- I also groom Abby in the house. The PetMate helps a lot in the "grooming room" (dining room...).


Best of luck on getting the allergic reactions reduced!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> It makes more sense to me to increase slowly and taking them once a day. When I go back to work, there's no way I am going to bring olives and eat them at my desk... So eating them at night, at supper time, is acceptable.
> 
> Since I already see results with two olives, I'm going to increase slowly. And if they don't work, I will try the pills next. So all possibilities will have been covered.
> 
> Have you checked the rabbit air for air purifier?



Yes, very expensive for something I am not confident will help me - if only I could test drive one! It would be worth it if it helped, but I am trying really hard not to throw money away on useless things which I have a habit of doing.
There are some for less that have good Amazon reviews...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

ItzaClip said:


> Don't forget that when they are on quality food such as raw with added fish oils and supplements, the skin is healthy and doesn't produce dandruff. I I've helped many a cat owner by doing this
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Merlin is on 100% raw, nothing else. I don't think there is much that makes a difference when your allergies are severe.

Olives stopped working after a few days, so I stopped.

I still have allergies but they are manageable for now.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Merlin is on 100% raw, nothing else. I don't think there is much that makes a difference when your allergies are severe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me thinks you probably were not eating enough of them ☺
I am not saying I don't need the antihistamines at all, but I was doing horribly on just the antihistamines. I am doing much better with the olives, plus some antihistamine, but not as often as I was taking them before.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe so. I'll try the pills instead when I can buy them.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

One of my clients who always looked like she had the worst cold ever, now swears by quercetin( plant biflavinoids from health store). 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Update : my allergies have gone done tremendously. I stopped eating olives after a few days, I stopped taking Claritin many months ago and I am not doing anything specific. I don't use my asthma medicine except maybe one shot, once a week or every 10 days. I only sneeze maybe once or twice a day now. And I don't even bathe him that much, I waited 4 weeks last time, and brush him every 2-3 days. I do all his care, nobody else.

I guess my system just got used to him. And I hope it keeps getting better to 100% allergy free!

Being a very allergic person to any dog (so far only a 4 pound Chihuahua did not trigger allergy), cats, dogs, birds, etc, my conclusion is that poodles are probably less likely to trigger allergies than other breeds.

I am a very happy girl!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, I have been meaning to update too - I am doing better, but can't say I am cured, probably won't be until the demolition phase of the construction is over.
Izaclip - I really have to thank you for recommending the Quercetin - between that and a nose spray that my doctor gave me, I have been able to reduce my use of prescription semprex-d from 3 times a day to once a day. Sometimes I skip it entirely, and the good news is that I can actually breath well enough to fall asleep with my mouth closed, which is something that I have not been able to do in months! And as an extra added bonus from the Quecetin, some pretty bad knee pain that I had been having for the past year completely evaporated - did you know that it was for joint pain too?! Well it is, and it works great!
Deci - I didn't want to spend the money, but I was so desperate that I went ahead and got the Rabbit Air. Unfortunately I can't say that it made any noticeable reduction in my symptoms - if I don't keep up with the above things, I am in trouble, but I figure it can't hurt to be breathing cleaner air so I am keeping it. Perhaps it would work better for a different type of allergies? At any rate, the one thing I can say positive is that it is super quiet - I have it right next to the bed and at low and medium speeds you can't event tell that it is on - even at high speed it is less than half as noisy as my heat or air conditioning, so there sure is no harm in having it running. 
Very happy to hear that you are doing so much better!


----------

